# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  December Task Of The Month 2020

## Lang

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!*

_Introduction:_
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.


Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.






> *How to get your wings:*
> 
> 
> *When you complete a task:* Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> 
> Of course, you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry.
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> ...




*Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in ORANGE in the online member's list at the bottom of the main forum page. *NEW* You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.
You will receive a special title and badge.
You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited-access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.*
Tasks For This Month:
*
Basic i: Experience a full solar eclipse in the path of totality. (MoonageDaydream)

Basic ii: Go surfing! Describe the experience. (Dolphin)*


*Advanced i: Fly through fireworks!! What was that like? How did you feel? (HumbleDreamer)

Advanced ii: Sing with a choir of angels. Explore the harmonies. How does this feel? (MoonageDaydream)*

Bonus:
Take over hell (or heaven) for a night. (Mzzkc)


__________________________________________________  _______________________
SEPTEMBER'S BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)


1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Focus on different muscles in your body and make them flex.
5. Taste something. Does it taste as you'd exp
6. Find the text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Walk barefoot for a while. How does the ground feel on your feet?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The year is almost over! What a wild ride! You got this, Guys! I know you do!!  ::D:  For some reason I having issue with posting this thread... 


~HD. 
Administrative Coordinator Task Of The Month.

----------


## Hilary



----------


## Lang

> 



There is a Total Eclipse in 6 days in South America and May 26, 2021, June 10, 2021 Annular Solar Eclipse and a Total Lunar Eclipse (Blood Moon).  I know there is also a Jupiter and Saturn conjunction later this month too apparently.

----------


## Hilary

> There is a Total Eclipse in 6 days in South America and May 26, 2021, June 10, 2021 Annular Solar Eclipse and a Total Lunar Eclipse (Blood Moon).  I know there is also a Jupiter and Saturn conjunction later this month too apparently.



Uh.......  :smiley:  I know there's one in 2024 or something in the US. I want to go see it.

----------


## DorianMask

OoOoO I traveled to be right smack in the middle of totality for the 2017 one. That was a cool experience! Highly recommend being in nature for it though! We hiked for a few hours to be on top of a bluff for the big moment, the feeling in the air was magic.  ::flyaway::

----------


## Lang

I meant the annular phase of this solar, in June 2021 eclipse, is visible from parts of Russia, Greenland, and northern Canada. Weather permitting, those in Northern Asia, Europe, and the United States will see a partial eclipse. Whoops! 
Anyway, remember to have fun with these tasks!!  :smiley:

----------


## Hilary

Advanced i - fly through fireworks - success


*Spoiler* for _Advanced i - Success_: 




I am trying to remember the new tasks, but struggling greatly. At first I think, I need to get to Mars, but then remember that was last month. Finally, I remember one of the tasks is to fly through fireworks. I head outside, my daughter is following behind me. I try to fly. I'm struggling. I finally make it up a few feet, swim style  :Oops: . I realize what's wrong. I have a backpack in my hands weighing me down. I let go of my burden, and suddenly, I can fly again.

Up in the night air, I fly around and see a burst of red sparkles in the distance. I go that way. Suddenly, more bursts. Yes! Before I know it, I am flying through dazzling red sparkles. They don't hurt me. It's just pretty and warming in the cool night air. I do this until my dream ends a minute later.




Link to DJ

----------


## Lang

Sorry, it took so long to post congrats but, Congrats!! Keep up the great work!!

----------


## Hilary

*Basic i - Success - Total Solar Eclipse
*

I look up at the sky, and see the sun. I think _Come on, total eclipse! Come on!_

Suddenly, I see the moon next to the sun. _Yes!_ It moves closer to the sun. As it inches closer, a group of people gather near me. Eventually, the sun is covered by the moon, and the sky goes dark. I can see the corona of the sun in the sky. It is beautiful. It is smaller than I expected, because it looks like real life. After imagining what a solar eclipse looks like, I guess I made it up to be more than it really is. It lasts less than a minute before I see the sun again, peeking out over the moon. Time to go.

A woman in the group hugs me after the eclipse.

Link to DJ

----------


## Lang

> *Basic i - Success - Total Solar Eclipse
> *
> 
> I look up at the sky, and see the sun. I think _Come on, total eclipse! Come on!_
> 
> Suddenly, I see the moon next to the sun. _Yes!_ It moves closer to the sun. As it inches closer, a group of people gather near me. Eventually, the sun is covered by the moon, and the sky goes dark. I can see the corona of the sun in the sky. It is beautiful. It is smaller than I expected, because it looks like real life. After imagining what a solar eclipse looks like, I guess I made it up to be more than it really is. It lasts less than a minute before I see the sun again, peeking out over the moon. Time to go.
> 
> A woman in the group hugs me after the eclipse.
> 
> Link to DJ



Congrats!!  ::D:

----------


## Lang

The new Task Of The Month is up, now!! Please follow the link here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...an-2021-a.html

This thread is now closed, Thank you for participating!  ::D: 

~HD. 
 Coordinator for the Task Of The Month.

----------

